# Coasters



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you guys give me some advise about getting the best set of coasters for a new rod I'm getting built. 

I've never used them before. 

These will be used for fishing as well as casting. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Also looking at this adjustable seat from Mudhole.

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Mud-Hole/Mud-Hole-Adjustable-Reel-Seat


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

'coasters suck '
go for the mudhole adjustable reel seat 
veals has one too ,,,
the coasters always seem to be in the way !!
tried 3 different ons same result , looking for something else ......then i got the reel seat


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Derf, where do ya think I got the idea for that adjusable seat?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Derf, where do ya think I got the idea for that adjusable seat?


 .... 
duh , i dunnoooo???


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The Mudhole adjustable reel seat is far too bulky for my taste....the best I've found is the ABU Griplok.......available with or without trigger...Google up!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

From this guy named Derf.

You know, the dude that always gets outfished by his wife Deb.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dsurf said:


> The Mudhole adjustable reel seat is far too bulky for my taste....the best I've found is the ABU Griplok.......available with or without trigger...Google up!



my favorite too, ive got one(trigger model) on my HST..have a "soft" feel to them, also works with daiwa 20s/30s...trigger is a big further back than usual, alot more comfortable


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*The Mudhole seats ............*



Newsjeff said:


> Also looking at this adjustable seat from Mudhole.
> 
> http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Mud-Hole/Mud-Hole-Adjustable-Reel-Seat


.............are Penn UK and a just plain HUGE. I got one and didn't even put it on the rod. You can just use the reel clamp on most reels. I got a couple of trigg'r clamps from BP and like them quite well with reels on my RS1569 and also my Moonraker, nither of which have reel seats.

Bill


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> my favorite too, ive got one(trigger model) on my HST..have a "soft" feel to them, also works with daiwa 20s/30s...trigger is a big further back than usual, alot more comfortable


Chris, do you think the 25.2mm size Griplok will fit on a 24mm rod butt?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> From this guy named Derf.
> 
> You know, the dude that always gets outfished by his wife Deb.


yea , but she lets me clean and cook her fish .and
i don't have to bait her hooks , or cast for here ..
and she lets me buy fishing tackle , as long as i buy one for me and one for her !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DERFM said:


> yea , but she lets me clean and cook her fish .and
> i don't have to bait her hooks , or cast for here ..
> and she lets me buy fishing tackle , as long as i buy one for me and one for her !!


You are a lucky man


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Cdog said:


> You are a lucky man


 
yup ......:fishing:


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Call Joe Moore at 252-995-6026 for some real good coasters.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*The century*

coasters are the best I have found, but are a bit pricey- not sure of availability in the states either- mine came with a recent Zzippy purchase from UK- The coasters that I saw on the AFAW rods Tommy had at the seminar looke to be a dead ringer for the centuries. Might check with him. Personally I only use the coasters on tourny rods, not for fishing. The sliding reel seat might be the way to go.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

jef go to any good sized k-mart. in the auto section there is a place where they sell plumbing fixtures for RV's. you will find a plastic hose clamp. this is what i, rolland and many casters use and they are only 4.99 a set and just as good if not better then the metal ones.

frank


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> From this guy named Derf.
> 
> You know, the dude that always gets outfished by his wife Deb.


Now that's cold.....but funny!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I went with the Abu Griplok. 

Thanks, Chris and dsurf. 

And Chris, I sent my reel to your guru. Thanks for the help on that one, too.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Now that's cold.....but funny!!


yea and it's the truth too...............


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a late note I have only used coasters once and they were when I threw the AFAW rod that Tommy brought up with him. And my thoughs were I could fish with these very easily. To the point If I can com e up with the money I will just buy that rods as is.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Jeff 
How you doing guy/ Pls take my word for it, the adjustable reel seat is very bulky and sits too high. I put mine on my Century WR 300 and its just rediculous /it sits up about 3 inch high with my Diawa slosh30. I have problems thumbing the spool. All the reel clips that I own come from HattererousOutfitters.com ,I suggest these as they are made well /metel and rubber hope this helps


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Jeff 
How you doing guy/ Pls take my word for it, the adjustable reel seat is very bulky and sits too high. I put mine on my Century WR 300 and its just rediculous /it sits up about 3 inch high with my Diawa slosh30. I have problems thumbing the spool. All the reel clips that I own come from HattererousOutfitters.com ,I suggest these as they are made well /metel and rubber hope this helps


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*not to start a feud*

but the HO clamps ( I have some- no longer use them) are a real pain compared to the century model.

Frank- I think the clamps you are talking about are fine for tourny casting but would you trust them for reeling in a big drum? I'd be a bit nervous about that. As long as you used a reel clamp with them you might be all right.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree with Surf Cat. The century coasters are the smallest and most comfortable. They are all metal with foam. Can get them from a company out of the UK. I will see if I can find the name if you want it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to have a set of those Century coasters. It looks like you can get them right from the factory. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Like the man said*

Coasters sux.. Moveable reel seats in general sux.. Its gonna move @ the worst possible time..Shimano had a set of rods with them installed on them we sent back 15,000 dollars in those rods cause the reel seats moved too much....Be warned they do not work with big fish JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jam, you're killing me.  

I just bought a AFAW 13' Beach rod. This is gonna be first and foremost a fishing rod for drum, cobia and striper. 

Long story short. I got the blank instead of the factory built rod. For a little more money, you can get a reducer that's built just for it. I don't tournament cast, but I'd like to try my hand at some distance work. I'd like to be able to move the seat from a low position to a high position if I wanted. 

I still don't know what the best option is gonna be for me. I just bought a Fuji Griplok seat that's 25.2mm ... for the AFAW blank that's 24mm at the butt. I hope it works. I'd like to be able to have an adjustable seat. But if I had to choose, I'd go with a plate seat and forgo the luxury of adjustable reel placement. Having the seat move when I've got a drum hooked is a freakin' nightmare. 

Maybe I'll just have to buy a dedicated field rod if I want to get into distance casting. 

Still not sure.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey cat , personally i wouldnt even use a coaster on a fishing rod only on a tourny rod. no i would not want to loose a big fish after the reel falls off, however on the tourny rod it has never happened to me.

frank


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

By Newsjeff----I still don't know what the best option is gonna be for me. I just bought a Fuji Griplok seat that's 25.2mm ... for the AFAW blank 

NewsJeff, I'm familar with the ABU Griplok at 25.2mm but where did you find a *Fuji *Griplok?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry, that was a typo. But you can call it a mistake if you like.  I bought the Abu. Best price I found was on Ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=130102553119


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nj, just saw this...it oughta work, guess ull know soon..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> nj, just saw this...it oughta work, guess ull know soon..


I hope so. Shipping back to the UK ain't cheap. 

By the way, Danville is the man. He's gonna have my Pro Gear back to me by Monday. And he doesn't want the money until I get the reel. Nice guy.

But why does he bank at the post office?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tournment Rods and Fishing Rods to me ain't the same thing..*

I have thrown a lot of different things from ziplex straight 8's to centrys to Pen PPT's.. And the one thing I can tell ya is I can't throw a tournament rod period dot.. I don't like them that is me.. Not saying it won't work for ya I personaly need a faster rod with quick recovery.. 

Very few people I see out there fish with a tourney style rod.. Its kinda like a copier machine that is a printer and a fax machine and a scanner.. It does neither of the jobs 100%.. The ones that are built for one job do the one job to 100%. I would love to see these rods but from what I am told by a good friend is that they are very Ziplexy like... and if they are I won't like them @ all but I will report back after I see and feel one.. 

Don't mean to pee on your parade Jeff the movable reel seat is just that movable.. The flat clip kinds ain't worth a crap with a big fish on as well.. Most want them removed from the OM rods and a real fuji put on in place.. As long as your having fun go for it..Its not what other folks like its what you like.. 

Great seeing ya this week and a pleasure to throw bait with ya.... JAM


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tourney rods vs fishing rods....

Some tourney rods are beasts that I could not imagine fighting a big drum with (Full Tournament, TTR). Others make great fishing rods (Primo Syncro). It really comes down to the action that suits an individual caster/fisherman. I also like to fish with a faster action rod with a quick recovery tip.

There are only one or two of the AFAW 13' beach rods in the states right now (that will change soon) and I have one in my possesion. Lightweight, fast action with a tip made for great bite detection. They cast GREAT. Julian Shambrook is one of the owners of AFAW. He is one of the most respected FISHING rod builders in the UK. He engineered and designed the rods to be fishing rods, not tournament rods. That being said, they really do cast great and a couple of them have got potential over grass. 

Time will soon tell how well they work as fishing rods... 

Tommy


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tommy*

Bring one wit ya next time your down would love to feel one.. We were talking about them today on da beach and there is a good buzz goin on about them.. But with the exception of one person no one has seen or felt them. Need to feel one.. Is it Ziplezy like say a straight 8.. With my blown shoulder there are only Certain rods that I can even attempt to throw.. I need fast fast.. I need a kinder genterler Rod not a beast.. Good luck kickin some but in NC.. Heard Lums Bud Mike from va. did very well @ the last outing.... Can you confirm distance and rod that Mike was using.. JAM :beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Will do Jam. I will either have the 13' Beach or the 14' Big Beach with me next week when i come up. It is very easy to load and casts great. I think you will like it... 

Mike did well. I don't remember his exact distance, it was a seminar and we didn't really measure accurately. He is supposed to be here this weekend for the SE Open. Measuring will be accurate, down to the inch.

I belive he will do well. He has an intensity that not many guys can muster.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Jam, you're killing me.
> 
> I just bought a AFAW 13' Beach rod. This is gonna be first and foremost a fishing rod for drum, cobia and striper.
> 
> ...


NJ, I have used fishing rods for field work, if you have a set of coasters you can attach them on the butt without too much worry about a permanent reel seat getting in the way.You will have to remove the butt cap to slide the coasters on, I don't glue the butt cap back in place so I can easily remove the coasters when I want to fish with the rod.

I do this with the LDX. The permanent reel seat (which I use when fishing) is mounted up high per normal fishing reel seats. I use the coasters for mounting a reel down low when tourny casting- if you only want to experiment with field casting this is the way to go. The coasters can be moved up or down to adjust where your top hand grip falls, so that the permanent reel seat doesn't interfere.

Just tossing out a possibility that I use sometimes. It is better of course to have a dedicated field rod, but until you are ready to commit this will suffice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*On and off topic...*

ON- Using the coasters on a rod without a reel seat if I am correct? So you can adjust the reel to whatever length?

OFF- Whatd ya get done to the Pro Gear Jeff....inquiring minds want to know. lol


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tommy look foward to throwin The AFAW rod sounds good*

Safe trip down Good Luck @ the SE.. I will pray for a 40 MPH down Feild wind for ya all to set all kinds of new records.. Good luck to all participants.. JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> ON- Using the coasters on a rod without a reel seat if I am correct? So you can adjust the reel to whatever length?
> 
> OFF- Whatd ya get done to the Pro Gear Jeff....inquiring minds want to know. lol


On: Yes.

Off: The reel should be at my house when I get home. I haven't been home since Sunday, and I went stright to work from Ocracoke Village this morning. I had a Chris Macey type conversion done to a 501C. I'll let ya know how it turns out ... I got high hopes for this reel. 

Surf Cat, thanks for the info. I'm gonna see how the Abu Griplok feels on the rod. If I don't like it, I'll go with a plate seat and use coasters on the field. 

Allen at Tradewinds wanted me to toss the 13' AFAW Beach rod Monday. Actually, I think he really wanted an excuse to get on the beach. The rod feels a slightly heavier than the Fusion and has a softer tip. I like the way the tip slides into the butt instead of vise versa, making it a little more balanced. Still watin' on mine to be built. I'll let ya know when I a little time with it. 

Nice seein' ya this week, Jam.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The abu griplok is my favourite reel seat now . I especially like the trigger grip . Fugi only makes a trigger seat up to size 22mm whereas the abu has a 25mm , 26mm and 27mm which are the sizes more common on surf rods that I use . As Chris said there is more room between the trigger and the reel so that I am able to grip the rod with two fingers in front of the trigger which feels like a much stronger grip . I have had numberous fish to about 75lb on the griplok seats now and the reel never budged even a fraction of an inch . I get my griploks from Veals .


----------

